# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Black spots on Curry Leaves

## Sharefish

Does anyone have a cure for this please? Black spots keep appearing on my curry leaves and I can see little bugs running around in the soil. I tried neem and detergent but it doesnt work. I dont want to use a commercial spray as I will be eating these leaves! 

Also any magical cure for mealy bugs? I usually wash them off with detergent but they come right back. Someone told me that I should put a yellow coloured sticky cardboard next to the plant and as mealies love yellow, they will go there and get stuck...

Thanks in advance

----------


## Simon

I treat mealy and white flies with neem oil and it is quite effective. I heard the curry plant has a particular diease which affects them, you might want to google on it.

----------


## Sharefish

Thanks Simon. 

Came upon this cure by mistake. Left plant on ledge and thought rain would water it. When I went to get it, rain didnt get it wet and it was all drying. Then the spots just flicked off! So seems they cant stay on sundried leaves. Not "never water' type of dry leaves but sun drenched type of dried leaves. Immersed pot into water and plant came to life again!

----------

